# frosty paws recall?



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

When I went to Wal-mart today, was going to get my puppers some frosty paws and it was empty, when I asked them they said it had been recalled along with other dog items, had anyone heard of this? I went to the frosty paws website and it does not say anyting?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG ... I hope not ... Ozzy had a box of those just last week.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Anything is possible!.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I just checked the web but couldn't find anything specific; neither the Frosty Paws nor WalMart sites mentioned anything. My bet would be that they're erring on the side of caution but best to keep our collective radar up.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

I hope this is not true cause my babies have two boxes in the freezer


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've looked all over and can't find any mention of them being recalled... And there's no Wheat Gluten listed in the ingredients...

I noticed them still available at Safeway last night...and Safeway was VERY quick to remove EVERYTHING from their shelves when this first started...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just got back from my Walmart and I didn't see any Frosty Paws either. I asked and was told they must be out. Not much staff working at 10pm on a Friday night.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> I just got back from my Walmart and I didn't see any Frosty Paws either. I asked and was told they must be out. Not much staff working at 10pm on a Friday night.


I checked at Albertson's tonight, and they were out, too. I forgot to check Safeway again...but I'll check in the morning.

I've looked more on the internet, and still can't find anything about it though...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I make the Frosty paws for my dogs.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

They are still on the shelves at Safeway..... And since I can't find any reports anywhere online, I'm gonna assume we're okay with them.... (though I didn't buy any...)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can contact the company...

This is the contact page
Frosty Paws > Contact Us

CONTACTS AT ASSOCIATED ICE CREAM 
If you have any questions about this privacy policy statement or the practices described herein, you can contact:
Diane McIntyre
Public Relations Manager
Associated Ice Cream
5929 College Avenue
Oakland, California 94618
Phone: 510.601.4338
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Kimm said:


> You can contact the company...
> 
> This is the contact page
> Frosty Paws > Contact Us
> ...


Thankyou I have sent them an email, will let you know what they say, has anyone else contacted them?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay I hope that is not true, because I bought some today at Hanneford and gave both Barney and Brinkley one. So I truly hope that is not the case. I did put a call into them to make sure the information not a rumor but I got a voicemail. Nothing yet on the website to confirm but who knows. I just hope its not true. Hanneford and Price Chopper here were still selling it as of today. UGH!!! I hate these recall things.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I make the Frosty paws for my dogs.


Do you have a recipe for those?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

kellange123 said:


> Do you have a recipe for those?



There are several recipes but they all contain the same basic ingredients

yogurt, peanut butter, & banana. You can add some honey, other fruits and veggies that are pureed like baby food.

I use a container (6-8 oz) of plain yogurt (you can use flavored)
1 banana mashed, and
a couple of tablespoons of peanut butter.

Mix it all together and put it into small containers in the freezer. Some people use ice cube trays, cupcake liners, glad containers, etc.

I use kongs. Which is why I use a smaller recipe than some. i just fill her kongs put each one into a plastic bag and freeze. This way they last about an hour and are not messy.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> There are several recipes but they all contain the same basic ingredients
> 
> yogurt, peanut butter, & banana. You can add some honey, other fruits and veggies that are pureed like baby food.
> 
> ...




I keep saying I am going to make them but I never have gotten around to it. This looks like a great recipe and easy to make. I really am going to try to do this in my spare time. LOL!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It takes me less than 10 minutes start to finish. And I fill 3 kongs. that's really enough at one time. And I tend to so it when i have bananas that are getting past their prime. She doesn't get them everyday. I've actually never given her the store bought frosty paws.

When they first came out years ago we bought them for the cockapoo we had. She refused to eat it. Of course she was used to gettign her own bowl of ice cream at night with chocolate syrup on top. So I'm sure Frosty Paws were not even close.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I finally heard from them today, they said there was no recalls! Wait till I go back to my Walmart. They are sending me coupons though so that is a good deal, I guess they send coupons to each correspondence so if you just email them and tell them how much your dog enjoys them or whatever you can get some coupons!


----------



## danedude (May 11, 2016)

*robc*

Walmart pulled them from the shelves because some moron lady had been buying them and feeding them to her kids until one day she couldn't find them in the freezer section, asked someone where they were, was told that they had put a new freezer in the dog aisle and she would find them there. she could not for the life of her figure out why the hell they would be in the pet aisle......it had to be explained to this woman that they were for dogs...she had been feeding them to her kids for years. she complained to Walmart as if it was their fault, and Walmart quit carrying them. our loss because she is an idiot......go figure


----------



## Stakinguinks1971 (Mar 27, 2018)

I think it is safe since I don't see any bad reviews about it.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Nothing on Dog Food Advisor...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

this thread is from 2007


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> this thread is from 2007


Good point. Pays to look back at the dates


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

OscarsDad said:


> Good point. Pays to look back at the dates


I get confused when very old threads get resurrected.


----------

